# What do you put on your popcorn?



## Calya (Apr 18, 2008)

Since it is Friday night, I thought I would share what I like to put on my popcorn. Of course butter is my #1 choice, but it is not always the healthiest option, so here is what I do:

Pop plain popcorn then drown it in Olive oil and toss it around in sour cream and chive powder.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Salt and buttah pleeze.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 18, 2008)

I haven't eaten popcorn in a while, either homemade or microwave..... and I do think there are some pretty good nukem brands out there, but when I did, sometimes butter and salt, sometimes just salt, sometimes cajun seasoning.
I typically eat so late now, that I don't need a snack at night.


----------



## Wart (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh, Popcorn!

A couple of weeks (months?) back Wife popped some in a sauce pan. Hasn't been a microwave batch made since. I had forgotten how good real popped popcorn is. 


Butter and salt.

Sometimes after I butter and salt I'll soften a chunk of butter and toss it in the bowl.

Garlic powder in the butter .... Now you got me thinking.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kettle corn, done the same way we used to at the County Fair. After that, caramel corn and then butter with salt.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 18, 2008)

Fresh popped,  I gotta have butter and salt - nuke, as is w/salt. Love popcorn but don't eat it very often.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 18, 2008)

Loooooove popcorn.  Sometimes that's all  Buck and  I  have for dinner.  I've popped  corn on top  of the stove in a saucepan, in  the microwave, in air poppers, etc.  But the BEST  popper of all is our Whirley Pop popcorn  popper that is used on the stove.  Makes the best popcorn ever.  We add salt to the oil as it's popping and it makes the best ever popcorn.  Then, of course, melted butter over all.  Yum.

Yeah Whirley Popper!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 18, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Loooooove popcorn. Sometimes that's all Buck and I have for dinner. I've popped corn on top of the stove in a saucepan, in the microwave, in air poppers, etc. But the BEST popper of all is our Whirley Pop popcorn popper that is used on the stove. Makes the best popcorn ever. We add salt to the oil as it's popping and it makes the best ever popcorn. Then, of course, melted butter over all. Yum.
> 
> Yeah Whirley Popper!!!!!!!!


 
Oh yeah. That's a given when making it on the stovetop.... gotta have salt in the oil.  I like cooking it in OR's butter flavored oil.  And using popcorn salt (very fine).

Anyone remember TV Time popcorn? It came prepackaged with the kernels, peanut oil, directions and about a cup of salt  It only took a couple of times to realize that they didn't make a mistake. They actually thought you would use all that salt


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 18, 2008)

"Salt and buttah pleeze  "

Me too.  Funny, we have friends that got transferred to Charleston, and they asked us to send them "Salt & Vinegar" popcorn stuff.  I couldn't believe it cost $3.00 for a bottle the size of a spice jar!!  Heck, I should have opened one and tried it!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 18, 2008)

first I air pop it , pour on the butter and then dust with brewers' yeast.  I do  pop corn about once a week.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 18, 2008)

Katie, I have a Whirley too - the best !  But if lasy or tired I Nuke -


----------



## QSis (Apr 18, 2008)

My neighbors taught me to add a little Mongolian Fire Oil into the veg oil before I pop it, and that's good.

But a foodie friend of mine taught me to pop it as usual, then pour a little BACON GREASE over it (how's that, my Bacon-Loving Friends?)

It's a beautiful thing! 

Lee


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 18, 2008)

> Whirley Pop popcorn popper that is used on the stove


 
We resurrected something from the basement, not sure if that's what it is.  Heavy duty steel, with a hand crank shaft.  It makes the best popcorn!  I'll try adding the salt to the oil when popping. I do love my salt.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 18, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> We resurrected something from the basement, not sure if that's what it is.  Heavy duty steel, with a hand crank shaft.  It makes the best popcorn!  I'll try adding the salt to the oil when popping. I do love my salt.



Sounds like  an older version of the  Whirley  Popper.  And, yes, the best popcorn ever.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 18, 2008)

*pop goes the corn*

dare i say it? i love the popcorn u can buy at the movies the fake butter is just wonderful and probably lethal. 

i can eat a giant tub all by myself. 

not crazy bout making it at home, though.



babe


----------



## Bilby (Apr 18, 2008)

Cook the popcorn in butter and then pour icing sugar over it while warm. Yummy!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 19, 2008)

Lemon pepper it is wonderfull


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

So am I the only one that likes Kettle Corn?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 19, 2008)

I like Kettle Corn but haven't had it in years.  Used to make a version of it for my children when they were young.  Good stuff.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 19, 2008)

We gave up on nuked popcorn.... made some the old fashioned way with oil on the stove for caramel corn, and remembered how much better it was!
I LOVE butter and salt on it, but I've learned to live without the butter. Just salt. Butter maybe once a month or less. Once in awhile DH makes one of the treats his Dad used to and dumps a bag of M&M's in after its salted. I dont know why, the kids just pick out the chocolate!!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> So am I the only one that likes Kettle Corn?


 
i like kettle corn. the best i have had was at the farmers market here. they are making it on the spot



babe


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 19, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh yeah. That's a given when making it on the stovetop.... gotta have salt in the oil.  I like cooking it in OR's butter flavored oil.  And using popcorn salt (very fine).
> 
> Anyone remember TV Time popcorn? It came prepackaged with the kernels, peanut oil, directions and about a cup of salt  It only took a couple of times to realize that they didn't make a mistake. They actually thought you would use all that salt



Curious, how much salt do you put in the oil - never thought of doing it that way??  Thanks


----------



## pacanis (Apr 19, 2008)

Geez Barb, I wouldn't even have a set of measuring spoons if it wasn't for making bread 
A spoonful or two?  In one of those pots that are about 8-9 inches across and make all the popcorn one person can just about handle.

TV Time's recipe more or less was (and I still used it with Orville's popcorn):
Put in oil, salt and popcorn
Heat
When first kernel pops, cover and remove from heat for one minute
Heat back up and pop til done

Whenever it got to popping with the second reheat I would hold it above the flame and keep shaking.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Now I am getting hungry for popcorn, LOL. Good to know I am not the only one that loves kettle corn, for a minute there I thought I was some sort of maver.... oh wait I am!


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 19, 2008)

When I make popcorn, i just put butter and salt on it, but my favorite popcorn (if I dare say it) is those tins you can buy at Christmastime that are split into thirds with butter-flavored, cheese-flavored, and caramel.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

I never liked the cheese flavored, but the buckets make great waste baskets!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

OK, made this tonight and it turned out to be a hit with the kids:

1 1/2 tbsp butter
1 1/2 tbsp light brown sugar
1 pkg chocolate sauce (I have no idea where it came from, but it was in a plastic package in the cupboard and was about 4tbsp worth. It was chocolate, but semi soft not hard but not liquid either)

I heated these ingredients up in a sauce pan till melted and runny. Popped up a package of plain microwave popcorn that was also in the cupboard. I put the popped popcorn into a brown paper bag, poured the chocolate mixture over it, then shook the bag real good for a couple of minutes. I then poured it out onto a cookie sheet, separated with my hands, and placed in the fridge for a couple of minutes.
Came out real good, well coated, chocolaty but not overpowering. I know, not very specific amounts but I was experimenting with stuff just lying around.
Next time, maybe some peanut butter popcorn!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

for variation we also like to sprinkle cumin on it

my grandmother used to save her bacon grease and would pop the popcorn in that---oh, was it so good especially when served with a glass of fresh-squeezed lemonade


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 4, 2008)

Oh man, I just LOOOVE that Kettle Korn. How exactly could you make that at home? I'm thinking maybe heat a little oil or clarified butter in the pan along with the kernels and some sugar and salt.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a link to a basic recipe for it. We have made it a couple of times, and it is good, but never quite seems to equal what they have at the fair.
Kettle Corn - Allrecipes


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 4, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for the pointer!


----------



## Jeff G. (May 4, 2008)

Try Soy sauce on popcorn instead of salt..  Yummy.... 

I also like plain white sugar and salt..

For a real treat, pop it in bacon grease...  I can feel my arteries clogging just thinking about it...


----------



## middie (May 4, 2008)

Salt and butter for me too.
And I also am a fan of kettle corn.


----------



## JPolito830 (May 5, 2008)

Kettle corn is awesome indeed.  The stuff they make at the fair cant be beat


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2008)

The cumin idea sounds great and the bacon grease!!!  I like salt and butter for the most part, but occasionally I like to throw some Frank's Hot Sauce on it too!


----------



## flukx (May 6, 2008)

Cant believe nobody mentioned this already: Seasoned salt is my favorite (lawrys) with butter.


----------



## DawnT (May 6, 2008)

Butter and cinnamon sugar!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 6, 2008)

flukx said:


> Cant believe nobody mentioned this already: Seasoned salt is my favorite (lawrys) with butter.



We used to do the Lawry's Seasoned Salt sometimes as well, forgot all about it.


----------



## shannon in KS (May 6, 2008)

Frank's Red Hot!!!! yyuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm!


----------



## sattie (May 6, 2008)

shannon in KS said:


> Frank's Red Hot!!!! yyuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm!


 

There ya go!!!!  Where are all the fellow fire mouths????


----------



## Mel! (May 7, 2008)

I like to toss mine in ground parmasan cheese. 

Mel


----------



## Saphellae (May 7, 2008)

I love franks red hot and popcorn. I take care to dip each piece into the sauce   Mmmmmm.  When I have wings with that stuff, I suck the hot sauce out and dip again. LOL

I also like popcorn shakers such as salt and vinegar, sour cream and onion, bbq, cheddar, buffalo wings, jalapeño cheddar, etc.

Popcorn is my all time favorite. I suggest going to the movies once every couple of weeks sometimes once a week because I have a craving for moving popcorn. I swear they put crack in that stuff.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 17, 2008)

I rarely eat popcorn (too many carbs) but when I do, I like butter + _Paul Prudhomme's Poultry Magic_.  It's awesome on popcorn.


----------



## Mel! (May 21, 2008)

I just bought a packet of pop corn kernals to pop this weekend. 
Yum!!
I havent decided yet what to put on it. 

Mel


----------

